# Any Way to Save this Eastern White Cedar?



## Longknife (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello all, I just recently joined the forum after years of lurking reading chainsaw, wood heating, and tree care posts.

At the house I have an approx. 5 acre that I've been try to rehabilitate over the last 5 years since purchasing. The 1998 ice storm made a real mess of it and it never really recovered. It has a few sections of eastern white cedars the rest being a mix of ash (all under assault from EAB), elm, silver maple, birch, and a variety of others.

Unfortunately as I (slowly) make my way through the bust, it is looking quite sparse, although tidy and I think I'm doing the remaining trees a favour by getting the grape and Virginia creeper vines under control, plus the various standing dead and leaners that can cause some stress.

Anyway, I just had a quick/minor question about the below pictured cedar. It was obviously bent over by the 2 big clumps of cedars beside it that had uprooted and fell over. It was a huge, jumbled mess and this was what I found underneath. My question is, can I somehow keep this cedar alive in the horizontal position it's in? The area behind may either be cleared and seeded down with grass (bordered by spruce) or a pond dug. I was thinking this might make an interesting "arch" if I can somehow find a way to keep it viable. Any ideas? just support the end with some kind of tripod setup or try and band it down fully over time to complete the arch? (Speaking of horizontal, the Manitoba maple pictured behind has been laying down for some time. Obviously not sustainable, but not causing any harm.... gonna leave it for the kids to play on for now).

Thanks for any suggestions/info. Silly first question, but I'd thought I'd ask if there's anything that can be done with a tree like this, frivolous or not.


----------

